# 95934 - h reflex study done on both sides. Modifier 50?



## marci_ann (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a H-Reflex study done on both sides of the body for a Medicare patient. I had entered it as 95934 x2 and it was denied. Does Medicare allow the 50 modifier on this code? Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes...

Bilateral Surgery (50) *1* = 150% payment adjustment for bilateral procedures applies.


----------



## bmcchargue (Feb 28, 2011)

*brendam*

I am still getting denials from MCR when posted on 2 lines with -50 on second line of 95934????


----------



## marvelh (Feb 28, 2011)

For Medicare, bill it as a single line item with modifier 50 appended and 1 unit of service; make sure your billed amount is above the 150% of the allowable for a single unilateral diagnostic study


----------



## bmcchargue (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------

